# Apple TV / My services



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

Anyone else notice Apple TV isn't listed under "my services" on the tivo stream which means tivo stream doesn't include shows from apple tv? Or am I wrong? I sub to Apple tv. Have it installed on my tivo stream 4k but when I go into the tivo stream and search a show like Ted Lasso nothing is listed.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

gregftlaud said:


> Anyone else notice Apple TV isn't listed under "my services" on the tivo stream which means tivo stream doesn't include shows from apple tv? Or am I wrong? I sub to Apple tv. Have it installed on my tivo stream 4k but when I go into the tivo stream and search a show like Ted Lasso nothing is listed.


It is a fairly new app for Android. Integration might not be there yet.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

"Integration might not be there yet"

Well, obviously. But I was just making sure I wasn't the only one seeing it.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Mine expires soon, and I haven't used it at all yet. Just like when I had a Hulu promo. So can't help you there. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

gregftlaud said:


> Anyone else notice Apple TV isn't listed under "my services" on the tivo stream which means tivo stream doesn't include shows from apple tv? Or am I wrong? I sub to Apple tv. Have it installed on my tivo stream 4k but when I go into the tivo stream and search a show like Ted Lasso nothing is listed.


My Services in the TiVo app is a list of services that TiVo has data for. There are several popular services missing from that list. Since TiVo is now their own data provider it's up to the Rovi data team to add new services to that list. I suspect that adding a new service depends both on it's popularity and the services willingness to provide the needed data. Apple is not known for being very cooperative with 3rd parties.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Apple is not known for being very cooperative with 3rd parties.


There's some truth to that historically, although that's changed a lot in recent years. The Apple TV app is now widely available and they fully cooperate with the Google TV content tracking and recommendation system. And you can use the Apple Music app on Android phones as well as Google and Amazon smart speakers.

That said, I don't know whether we'll see them opt into the TiVo Stream content system. If that device was popular enough, they likely would.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Given that even TiVo said there is no point to the Stream 4K after the launch of Google TV, I'm guessing this is going to be the one and only version of it. So probably not a lot of incentive for apps to join their system.

I wonder if it's possible for them to abstract the Google TV system into their own UI? That might help them continue while maintaining something unique.


----------

